# FR: ils sont interdits - voix passive / verbe + adjectif



## jardinféerique

salut tout le monde!

voici mon premier post.. j'ai besoin un peu d'aide avec ce phrase:

"même si la chasse et le commerce en *sont interdits*, il doit désormais trouver suffisamentde bons pâturages.."

ce que je voudrais savoir, c'est que dans ce contexte, est-ce _sont interdits_ *une construction de la voix passive*, c'est-à-dire:

sont = verbe auxilliare

interdits = participe passé


???

*ou*

est-ce bien simplement un *verbe indicatif + adjectif*?

alors,

sont= verbe indicatif

interdits = adjectif

pourrait quelqu'un peut-être faire la lumière??

merci beaucoup! x


----------



## Stéphane89

jardinféerique said:


> Salut tout le monde!
> 
> Voici mon premier post... j'ai besoin un peu d'aide avec cette phrase:
> 
> "Même si la chasse et le commerce en *sont interdits*, il doit désormais trouver suffisamment de bons pâturages..."
> 
> Ce que je voudrais savoir, c'est si dans ce contexte, _sont interdits_ est *une construction à la voix passive*, c'est-à-dire:
> 
> sont = verbe auxilliare
> interdits = participe passé
> 
> ???
> 
> *ou bien*
> 
> Est-ce que c'est simplement un *verbe indicatif + adjectif*?
> 
> alors,
> 
> sont= verbe indicatif
> interdits = adjectif
> 
> Quelqu'un pourrait-il faire la lumière ???
> 
> Merci beaucoup! x


 
Pour moi, vos deux propostions sont possibles. Mais je pencherais pour dire que nous sommes dans une construction passive avec: *Etre (auxiliaire du passif) + Participe Passé (du verbe interdire).*

Car ce sont bien les adjectifs qui sont formés à partir des participes passés des verbes et non les verbes qui sont formés à partir des adjectifs...


----------



## melu85

to me it's definitely passive because they are banned by someone/by the law


----------



## Fred_C

melu85 said:


> to me it's definitely passive because they are banned by someone/by the law


 
Hi,
No, it is definitely not passive, but actually an indicative verb and an adjective.
The (rather confusing) way to prove it is to translate the sentence into Spanish :
You would use the verb "estar", and definitely not "ser".


----------



## jardinféerique

merci pour vos contributions, cela m'a beacoup aidé! x


----------



## roymail

Je suis plutôt de l'avis de Melu, en raison du même argument.
L'usage dans une langue n'est pas un bon critère pour en définir une autre.


----------



## itka

Fred_C said:


> Hi,
> No, it is definitely not passive, but actually an indicative verb and an adjective.
> The (rather confusing) way to prove it is to translate the sentence into Spanish :
> You would use the verb "estar", and definitely not "ser".



 Hum, je veux bien...mais que fait-on quand on ne connait pas l'espagnol ?
Pour moi, il s'agit sans conteste d'une forme passive :
_On leur interdit la chasse et le commerce_ ---> _La chasse et le commerce leur sont interdits_ (probablement _par la loi_, comme le dit Melu, il y a donc un complément d'agent sous-entendu, ce qui est la marque qui différencie la voix passive du verbe "être" suivi d'adjectif verbal).

Dans la pratique, ça ne change rien, cette distinction n'ayant d'autre intérêt que de faire une analyse de la phrase, mais je préfère cette interprétation qui est celle habituellement admise par la grammaire _française_ ...


----------



## CapnPrep

itka said:


> […] il y a donc un complément d'agent sous-entendu, ce qui est la marque qui différencie la voix passive du verbe "être" suivi d'adjectif verbal.


Les adjectifs dérivés de verbes acceptent souvent un complément d'agent. Exs de Grevisse :Une langue savante, ou pure, *usitée par* les professeurs et les fonctionnaires
Les ultrasons ne sont pas *perceptibles **par* nos sens.
Une forme nouvelle, originale, *imprévue **par* les philosophes classiques​D'autres critères ont été proposés pour identifier les adjectifs : la possibilité de remplacer _être_ par un verbe plus chargé sémantiquement (_devenir_, _rester_), la modification par un adverbe de degré (_très_). Appliqués à l'exemple de jardinféerique, ils ne permettent pas de trancher "definitely, sans conteste", mais ils indiquent plutôt un statut adjectival :La chasse reste/?devient interdite.
?La chasse est très interdite.​


----------



## lady_byron

Fred_C said:


> Hi,
> No, it is definitely not passive, but actually an indicative verb and an adjective.
> 
> I totally agree that this is not a passive form. If it were, the tense would not be the present, but the past, telling of when it was forbidden, or by whom it was forbidden. It would be a passive in the present tense only if the speaker meant that it is being forbidden at the moment, but the meaning in the French sentence is obviously that the ban has been passed, and now we are looking at the result. So "interdits" here is an adjective.


----------



## coiffe

lady_byron said:


> Fred_C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> No, it is definitely not passive, but actually an indicative verb and an adjective.
> 
> I totally agree that this is not a passive form. If it were, the tense would not be the present, but the past, telling of when it was forbidden, or by whom it was forbidden. It would be a passive in the present tense only if the speaker meant that it is being forbidden at the moment, but the meaning in the French sentence is obviously that the ban has been passed, and now we are looking at the result. So "interdits" here is an adjective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Byron made the distinctions that I was hoping to hear. But the point may be almost moot. An illustrative English phrase that might be comparable is "Guns are banned here."  The passive voice would be clear if the sentence were "Guns were banned here." But it almost doesn't matter because structurally speaking, you're using the past participle whether you're using it in a passive voice form or as an adjective modifying "guns."
Click to expand...


----------



## lady_byron

coiffe said:


> But it almost doesn't matter because structurally speaking, you're using the past participle whether you're using it in a passive voice form or as an adjective modifying "guns."


 
Quite right! All the more so as you make everything agree in French, in each case!


----------



## CapnPrep

lady_byron's distinction only helps for verbs that must refer to a specific, instantaneous event. For example: _Mon bras est cassé_, _Cette voiture est volée_. In most contexts, these sentences contain adjectives, not passive verbs.

The verb _interdire_, however, can refer to either a specific event *or* the resulting, ongoing state.Quand elle est entrée en vigueur en 1227, la loi a interdit la chasse à la licorne.
La loi de 1227 interdit encore aujourd'hui la chasse à la licorne.​So the passive voice is available in both tenses: _La chasse a été interdite / La chasse est interdite_. So other arguments are needed to decide if _interdite_ is actually an adjective instead, and the answer is not as obvious as others posters have suggested.


----------



## lady_byron

This thread really got me thinking (which is why I am enjoying coming to this forum), so I spoke about it just now with a friend of mine who teaches French (she is "agrégée", French people will understand that this level is a reference in any given subject), and she confirmed what I thought: in "la chasse est interdite", interdite is an adjective, because for it to be a passive form, the auxiliary (être) must be in the tense corresponding to the time when the action was/is being/will be carried out.


----------



## itka

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi.
La chasse a été interdite un certain jour du passé mais elle est encore interdite aujourd'hui, par les mêmes instances. Ce n'est pas le résultat de l'action d'interdire, mais bien la continuation de l'acte d'interdire. 
Pour moi, dire qu'elle est "interdite" n'est pas du tout sur le même plan que dire "la chasse est agréable" ou "la chasse est dangereuse". Ce n'est pas une qualité intrinsèque qui lui serait attribuée. La chasse subit l'interdiction qui lui est faite _à chaque instant_ par la loi.

_(Excusez-moi d'écrire en français, mais je pense qu'à ce niveau, cela ne pose de problème à personne)._


----------



## jsrwang

Count me in the adjective camp - this is what I think personally:

We are forbidden from doing such and such (someone forbids us - passive voice)
Such and such are forbidden (forbidden describes the action - adjective)


----------



## CapnPrep

I checked to see what D. Gaatone said about this. Maybe he is not an _agrégé_, but he did write a book called _Le passif en français_ (1998)… For him, _interdit_ would be neither a verb nor an adjective, but something in between, that he simply labels "PPP" (_participe passé passif_).


> Le PPP, toujours étroitement relié au lexème verbal qui constitue sa charpente, et l'adjectif qualificatif, sans lien nécessaire avec un lexème verbal, ne peuvent pas être confondus dans une même classe syntaxique. On peut cependant considérer l'un et l'autre comme des sous-classes d'une grande classe d'adjectivaux, définie, par exemple, par leur capacité à modifier un nom et leur accord en genre et en nombre avec ce nom. (p. 61)


----------



## lady_byron

Donc... c'est _plus_ un statut d'adjectif que de passif.


----------



## CapnPrep

lady_byron said:


> Donc... c'est _plus_ un statut d'adjectif que de passif.


En fait, non, c'est l'inverse. Le participe est clairement passif, et même si certains aspects de sa syntaxe le rapprochent de l'adjectif, « [ses] propriétés spécifiques interdisent de l'assimiler purement et simplement à l'adjectif qualificatif ».


----------



## lady_byron

"On peut cependant considérer l'un et l'autre comme _*des sous-classes d'une grande classe d'adjectivaux*_, définie, par exemple, par leur capacité à modifier un nom et leur accord en genre et en nombre avec ce nom"

Il semblerait bien que si! Ou alors cette personne se contredit.


----------



## CapnPrep

Il n'y a pas de contradiction. La classe des "adjectivaux" réunirait les adjectifs et les PPP. On peut dire en même temps qu'il y a une classe de "verbaux", réunissant les verbes et les PPP. C'est simplement une façon de concevoir le statut hybride des PPP : ils présentent à la fois des propriétés adjectivales et verbales, sans être de véritables adjectifs ou verbes.


----------

